# Steroid injectio for hair growth



## molivarez (Aug 31, 2009)

One of our family physicians administered dexamethasone sodium phosphate injection into left parietal annular alopecia lesion to help stimulate hair growth.  Can anyone tell me what cpt code I would use for this service.


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2009)

Going off what you wrote, I'd use.

CPT 11900
with
HCPCS J1100


Using the DX of 704.00 Alopecia



Daniel, CPC


----------

